# Diesel critter ideas



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Here are a couple of GE and one Plymoth critters that might make good models. The White Pass GE is basically 1/2 of a model 44 tonner:









The GE 22 tonner is a Roaring Camp 3 footer reportedly being traded to a Hawaiin RR:



















Last is a Plymouth 3 footer:










Happy modelling


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, 

Great little work horses. Always needed to help move the bigger stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris a fellow co-worker gave me a handout on the little GE 25 tonners and how to model them in Ho sclae. Some really good info there and while at first glance it is simply chopping one end off a 44 tonner it's not quite that simple. The cab is actually larger and the doors are located differently. Still not a tough bash and one I hope to do someday. 

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/locoList.aspx?mid=239 

Chas


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

Is there some way I could get a copy of that handout ... I would love to do one in 1 to 29


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Are those #1 or G couplers? lol 
Did you notice the the Plymouth's coupler can also be used with Link and Pin? It's attached to the L 'n P pocket... 
And the green 22 tonner has oversize coupler faces attached to a L 'n P pocket? 

Scott, these are narrow gauge, while 1:29 is standard gauge, are you going to lay narrow rails for it? I'm curious how you intend to incorporate it into your railroad. 

They remind me of an On3 kitbash I did with a couple of HO 44 tonners, kept the hoods and added new cabs for the larger scale 

John 

John


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 
7/8's scale fixes the problem. 

Scott, 
I'd need to find that handout.....hmm? I'll look at work in my cabinet at lunchtime. 

Chas


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the GE 22 tonner. It's giving me ideas for left over 45 tonner parts and an Aristo diesel short motor block I have. 

Pretty cool trip on the shay, too, Chris! 

-Brian


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I did find the pages the co-worker copied for me and I'm geussing that they are out of a GE catalog by the looks of them. Photos and line drawings of GE switchers. Pages start with the 25 ton specs and end with the 144-125 ton specs. From page 243 to 266. Not something I can scan easily and email. 

Chas


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I have a drawing of a 25 ton GE but I have nothing to scale it to .... do you have wheel base or total length or height ? 


I am working in 1/29 in both narrow gauge and stanard gauge ...... the narrow runs on 32 mm peco track sl-600 and the stanard on 45 mm aristo


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

never mind I found a drawing with dimensions........ been looking for over a week for this book ..

and the cool thing about these is that GE made them in all sorts of gauges so I could do it in stanard or narrow .... or even make two drives and use it in both with a swap ..




the book is this 

http://www.amazon.com/Centennial-Tr...0919295045


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By wchasr on 13 Oct 2009 09:09 AM 
John, 
7/8's scale fixes the problem. 

Scott, 
I'd need to find that handout.....hmm? I'll look at work in my cabinet at lunchtime. 

Chas 


yah but... he said 1:29 not 7/8ths.... still curious! lol 

Should have read farther, not curious anymore! 32mm!

John


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

link to drawing of 25 ton ge


http://i446.photobucket.com/albums/...rawing.jpg


if you want you could do this loco in 1 to 20.3 ..... I think that they made them in 2 foot also so you could do it in 7/8


----------

